# Hillbilly Hot Rods



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

We just opend up the place.It's a track tech building on race day.
I hope it all goes well.New to the custom game brings alot off presure
to produce...even though we are KY hillbillys.:wave:
BR
Sorry about the flash :freak:


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Looking good, BR.

Any pictures of the track?

Patrick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool pics BR, like that Tech building, is the "Track Teck" or "Trick Tech", flag had it covered ??? Like those fuel tank stations...nice set up...RM


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Thanks Guys*

jph 49 there are some pics at Turn 4 Raceway.Just getting some downsized.
RM I got the fuel tanks at the Dollar General for $2.came with a tractor,gave them to my nephew.
BR


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice Tech Centre & greatly detailed with barriers & warning signs plus snack truck. ..RL


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Cheating*

Looks to me like someone got caught with some illegal parts.Just glad it wasn't me  at least not this time.
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*chassis help*

Does anyone know what kind of chassis I can use to get my truck to actually run ? I bought it at walmart a fwe years ago.Racing champs I believe.
Thanks for any help
BR


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe a 4 gear with a divorced front axle?
>Tom<


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool trailer! I want it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe a 318?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

First step is to line up chassis, looking at width first, and wheelbase second. How big is that pick up? Some dimensions would help. Inside width of the body, and wheelbase from axle center to axle center??


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*car measurements*

1 1/8" wide
2 1/4 axle to axle
Thanks for any help.I know someone out there can help
BR


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You can use a 440 type chassis, just use the original fronts on the car and line the chassis up behind it. Most diecast slots have fake front wheels that dont turn anyways. Just for looks.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is one nice track tech building set up you have on your layout!!

Bz


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Bob.We don't have to many customers right now.Maybe things will pick up this spring...
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Just finished this one up today.I had never seen a yellow one so...wala a yellow one.
B Racer


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yup, yellow is a new twist...*

Good one BR. :thumbsup: ..... and the wheels and tires are from???


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool looking race car!


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Good one BR. :thumbsup: ..... and the wheels and tires are from???


 
Thanks for the support guys.Nuther Dave the tires came from a 1.7 mega g.The wheels are from slotcardevice on ebay.
B Racer


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, I like the red letterd Melling, especilly on that yellow background!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great choice of color with some fantastic detail work, jus sayn'......RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I knew Hilltop would like that yeller one. So do I. :lol: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> I knew Hilltop would like that yeller one. So do I. :lol: rr


Me Three....Hello Yellow!!


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Red ? Yeller ?*

These here are what I have been working on as of late.The camel car was done for one of our weekly racers,Chuck aka (Ricky Bobby)
I did the Ferrari for myself,although I really did try to trade something for that Yeller one :devil: No dice...he's going to keep it.:freak: I still have to detail the yeller dudes helmet & clear both cars.
B.Racer


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

As a fan of F1 I have to say Great Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Red or Yeller?
Tough choice.
In fact, an impossible choice!
They are beautiful, so can I have both of them?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I really liked the yellow and detail on the Daytona. Both F1 cars a great looking. That would be tuff to pick just one


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow! Both are AWESOME!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet pair!!! Great detailing job BR!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the encouraging words.I normally don't post or comment on to many things.I usually just cruise around & read,try to learn & see as much as possible.Then I go into my little room & try to apply the ideals & techniques learned from each & every one of the fantastic builders on this forum.

:thumbsup: THANKS TO EVERYONE
B.Racer


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is a picture that says it...WOW! Very Cool slot cars!!*



WesJY said:


> Wow! Both are AWESOME!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


What Wes said!! :thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*some new stuff*

After doing a few customs for the guys in my little group,I decided I needed a new paint job Or 2...
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Decals/No Paint*

The blue wizzard was for chuck.I like yellow so the Camel car is mine.
Pattos decals.
BR


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Some great detailing work going on here!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I gotta pick that Miller Time as my favorite!!! Red, black, and yellow colors, oh yea!!! But, hey the rest look great too...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I gotta pick that Miller Time as my favorite!!! Red, black, and yellow colors, oh yea!!! But, hey the rest look great too...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


:thumbsup: Thanks Randy,that means alot coming from the Hilltop.
BR


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Fuel Tanks*

.
A year ago *basement racer* said:


> ...I got the fuel tanks at the Dollar General for $2.came with a tractor,gave them to my nephew.
> BR


I just saw this thread and really liked the fuel tanks in post #1. I was sure there was no chance DollarGen would still have them, a year later. But they did! On the shelf - eight tractors with different trailers. Two had the tank trailers and I bought 'em. $2 each.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Thanks for the tip, BR. :wave:
-- D


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice lookers Basement Racer! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Dslot said:


> .
> A year ago *basement racer* said:
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad I could help Dslot.That 1 that you have pictured is bigger than mine.All they had when I bought mine was a smaller scale 2 pk.
Show some pics when you get them set up on the track.
BR 
:thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind remarks rr.
Those where fresh from the shop in that photo.Now they have a lil race wear on the.I'll get some new pics Monday night after we race.
BR


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Liking the track aprons. Some nice customs as well.


----------



## Davidpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

That miller time is my favorite and the overall body work and the specification of this one is really cool and also both of the F1 cars are looking cool That could have been really tough to be choosing in between of them . . . . . .

cheap car hire surfers paradise


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

basement racer said:


> The blue wizzard was for chuck.I like yellow so the Camel car is mine.
> Pattos decals.
> BR


These are both Sweet rides but, have to go with the Honda/Camel car!!

Bob...follow the leader he's on a Honda...zilla


----------

